# تركيبات المنظفات و مستحضرات التجميل .صور ماكينات الخلط والتعبئة رجاءا



## جلال فوعاني (16 يونيو 2006)

تركيبات المنظفات و مستحضرات التجميل .صور ماكينات الخلط والتعبئة رجاءا 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

رجاء يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني والتواصل عبر الملتقى لتعم الفائدة

المشرفة


----------



## ferasgolf (17 أغسطس 2006)

*اخي الكريم*

أخي الكريم 
حدد بالضبط ما الذي تريده من مكنات التعبءة الكريمات وساقوم غن شاء الله بارسالها لك عبر البريد 
صورا كانت أم شرح ام صناعة ام تسويق .. 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

رجاء يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني والتواصل عبر الملتقى لتعم الفائدة

المشرفة


----------



## مهندس/محمد عطيه (10 سبتمبر 2006)

عزيزي/جلال
تحيه طيبه وكل عام وانتم بخير-للحصول علي المعلومات المطلوبه لتصنيع بعض المنتجات مثل الصابون ،فكره عامه لأقامة مشروعات بالرجاء الرجوع الي الموقع التالي وسيفيدك كثيرا في هذا الموضوع والله الموفق
www.kenana online.com
ادخل علي جوجل،ابحث عن موقع فكرذاد
ولك تحياتي
مهندس/ محمد عطيه


----------



## دى ماركو (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الرجاء افادتى كيفية عمل جل غير مائى مع ارفاق صور لمكينات التعبئة


----------



## إبن البيطار (23 فبراير 2009)

صور لماكينة التعبأة من نوع : BUTLER UVA 222
هذه الصور ملتقطة من شركة المنظفات : P&G من المغرب :


----------

